# Buddy Boat in Venice



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

Will be making our annual trip to Venice in late July, trailering my boat down there (from Corpus Christi)- looking at July 27th - Aug. 2nd, but can move that up or back a couple days either way, depending on weather and how clear the water is around that time. Looking for Buddy boat(s) for the trip on any of those days. 
We have made this trip several times now and all are very good anglers, it is just a safety issue with us. We will be targeting yellowfin, but will fish for whatever is out there. My boat has a range of about 180 miles and has a single 225 etec on it.
Please PM me if you are interested or need more info.

Thanks:

Larry

Attached is a youtube video of our trip in april, we had a couple very good days of fishing, but we have been there enough to know that there are days it does not always work in your favor.


----------



## Dinokal (Jul 8, 2011)

Great video, what make and size boat were you running? I am in the process of buying a boat. Would not mind hooking up with you guys on a future trip (not sure if I will have a boat by the end of this month). Thanks and good luck.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

I wish I could have made this trip this year....


----------



## STM_MacGyver (Dec 31, 2005)

*Revised fishing dates*

New fishing dates are Saturday 7-30 thru Wednesday 8-3. Hope we can get a buddy boat.


----------



## Texas Walt (Aug 5, 2011)

I typically run out of Galveston or Freeport, but my fishing buddies and I have always wanted to run out of Venice. It would be great to buddy up with someone to learn how to navigate from Venice. I've heard that it can be a little tricky. Are you familiar with the area? I'm currently working in Iraq, but should be back in the US around August 18th. Let me know if you'd like to make another trip.

Walt Ryan


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*Venice area*

Walt,

I am very comfortable with navigating the area (Venice), but in no way do I know everything about the area. 
My next trip will be late November or early December if I do another trip- it is a lot of work, and it seems difficult finding a buddy boat, which is a little more important when having a single engine boat, especially in the winter months.
I have a fishing report post on the Blue Water board- was a good trip, but really did not find the yellowfin until our last day, and it was an act of God that we found them.
If you are in the Service over in Iraq, thank you very much- you are a true hero!!!
Once I have some dates down for next trip, I will let you know via 2cool.
If you go before then, good luck, be safe, and let me know how I can help.
Here is video of trip:


----------



## Texas Walt (Aug 5, 2011)

Buda Blue,
Thanks for the reply.....and no, I'm not in the military. My 21 year old son is in the Air Force though. I'm very proud of him. I'm an industrial prostitute (I do instrument/ electrical/ control systems design and travel all over the planet and start up plants and refineries). When I'm home, I fish. I was home for three weeks in July and made five or six deep trips out of Galveston, Freeport, and Corpus. It looks like I'm going to be delayed here in Iraq until late August, but if you'd like to get together and make a run, we can certainly do it. And yes, I'd definitely be interested in running out of Venice in November (or whenever). We're supposed to fish Costa Rica (Golfito) for a week in late November, but we haven't set an exact date yet. Another trip that I want to make is to the Flower Garden in January (weather permitting). I've heard that wahoo are thick out there in January and February.

Sincerely,
Walt Ryan


----------

